# Smoking cigars in the cold



## aw1443 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey guys so this is gonna be the first winter for me as a cigar smoker. With the weather getting colder (and more windy), cigar smoking in nyc for me has becoming a little less enjoyable mainly because my hands became "frozen" (I almost dropped my cigar =/), and can't really hold the cigar that well. For me I feel like there are two options: stop/smoke less, or get gloves. Do fingerless gloves help at all, or does it make no difference? I just figured I'd ask those of you who tried it before I decide to blow my money on some gloves.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Where in NY are you??


----------



## aw1443 (Aug 30, 2012)

Upper west side Manhattan


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

aw1443 said:


> Upper west side Manhattan


Theres a few B&Ms around your way. CigarInn is my fav. when i am in the city. (Brooklyn here)

was trying to PM you but i guess your still newish


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

cigar lounge, or smaller cigars. I started picking up coronas in the spring just so I'd have some smaller cigars for the winter time.


----------



## aw1443 (Aug 30, 2012)

Went to cigarinn during the summer. Bought my first and only avo there, and it was the best cigar I've ever had yet. I'd smoke there more often, but they're too expensive for me (I buy a box of arturo fuente chateau fuentes from NJ cuz they're practically half the price compared to nyc). The chateau fuentes are already smaller than the average cigar...


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

aw1443 said:


> Went to cigarinn during the summer. Bought my first and only avo there, and it was the best cigar I've ever had yet. I'd smoke there more often, but they're too expensive for me (I buy a box of arturo fuente chateau fuentes from NJ cuz they're practically half the price compared to nyc). The chateau fuentes are already smaller than the average cigar...


If it was an AVO LE yea those are pricey,but really good. (the LE 2009 is my fav.of the LEs)honestly the prices arent that jacked. Its the taxes that make cigars in NYC so much. Believe me most B&Ms inthe city would love to sell them cheaper they just cant. Plus nyc rent is really steep( as you should know).


----------



## pipesdaddy (Aug 16, 2012)

I just love to smoke cigars in smoke.


----------



## the_dark_knight (Aug 25, 2012)

Cigars in they bitter cold of Montana seem to swell during the burn... quite odd.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I smoke in CO in sub freezing weather outside but not in the wind. I suggest you find a fire pit (chiminea, gas, or log pit) to help get you thought the winter.


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

A nice toque and whisky (Scotch for me ) can battle most cold fronts lol!


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

New York's in the house!

Yeah, lounges can be a pain in the behind.

I will go, but sometimes you don't feel like it.

What I do is take a box fan, and put it in the window blowing the smoke outwards.

I wrap newspaper/curtain around the fan so that no smoke comes back in. It isn't optimal especially over the fan noise, but it gets the job done.


----------



## Jalaux10 (Sep 19, 2012)

I would get some of those hand warmers and put one in your pocket and just trade out hands. Gloves would work but fingerless gloves are kind of pointless. When I lived up in Cleveland and worked outside in the freezing cold I had fingerless gloves on my left hand so I could grab nails out of my pouch and my fingertips never got warm! I wouldn't suggest them.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

dont be too proud to wrap a blanket around yourself


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

NYC represent! It is my first winter as well and I already started smoking less by force. I agree, I can't afford to go to a b&m everyday, and I want to smoke my sticks without having to buy one everytime. I would avoid smoking outside, as the winds have picked up and I think wind is worse for your cigars than cold. I have a window fan (the one with 2 fans inside) and a scented candle. Luckily my chair and my computer is right next to the window, so I can smoke while I watch a movie. The room has a lingering smell but if you leave the window open and let the candle run it will eventually vent out. If you must smoke outside, then try to find a parking lot or something that is kind of blocked off from the wind and just invest in a pair of smoking gloves. (meaning they will stink so only wear them when you are smoking)


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

I can't believe you live in NYC and don't already own gloves! I grew up there (Manhattan and Queens) so I know. Really short of having the outside space to put up a heater, or as others have suggested smoke inside and vent the smoke with a good window fan pointing outwards (you're still going to smell a little cigar in your apt), there isn't much you can do other than wrap yourself up in a good coat, hat, and gloves and smoke coronas or petit coronas.

Are there smoking clubs in NYC? There are a few places around here where a group of people rent a room and furnish it like cigar lounges (used faux leather chairs and couches help keep the price down), but they're not B&Ms, they don't sell cigars, just a membership thing so people can come and smoke indoors and have a warm ventilated place to sit. They're usually around $50/month out here (west coast) which is a lot cheaper than having to buy a stick at a B&M every day. Don't know what such a thing might cost in NY tho... You might look around for an alternative like that...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I just used a cheap pair of gloves. They aren't even winter gloves. Just Mechanix. They are going to stink to hell afterwords.


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

You could always move to a warmer climate to enjoy your cigars.


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

I end up smoking my pipe more during the cold winter days. Still smells up the house but much less than cigars. I believe every man should be able to smoke in the privacy of his own home.


----------



## Under A Mountain (May 24, 2007)

Now in NYC you can't even smoke in the parks. As a Queens resident my smoking gets cut back in the winter also.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Buy a pair of Weathersoft Golf Gloves by Footjoy. They keep your hands fairly warm and are non-restrictive. I do alot of photography outdoors and don;t leave home without them.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

A pipe is a good option when it's cold.

One hand is holding a handwarmer (the pipe) and the other hand is in a coat pocket.


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

I used to live in Pittsburgh and I'd always have a little propane heater or wood fire by my side and would wear crappy Wal-Mart gloves and coat. I actually used to really enjoy sitting outside in the cold weather and enjoy a cigar. Now once it got below freezing I didn't step out much and my cigar consumption went down drastically. Now that I live in North Carolina it's not much of an issue, we only had a few days last year that were too cold to enjoy being outside for a couple hours. I easily went through three times the amount of cigars last winter than any before. Bad for my health, good for my happiness. One problem though is that I used to buy a bunch of cigars in October and November and age them all winter and would start smoking them around April. I went through so many last winter I didn't have any aged and waiting for me in the spring.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

John75 said:


> I used to live in Pittsburgh and I'd always have a little propane heater or wood fire by my side and would wear crappy Wal-Mart gloves and coat. I actually used to really enjoy sitting outside in the cold weather and enjoy a cigar. Now once it got below freezing I didn't step out much and my cigar consumption went down drastically. Now that I live in North Carolina it's not much of an issue, we only had a few days last year that were too cold to enjoy being outside for a couple hours. I easily went through three times the amount of cigars last winter than any before. Bad for my health, good for my happiness. One problem though is that I used to buy a bunch of cigars in October and November and age them all winter and would start smoking them around April. I went through so many last winter I didn't have any aged and waiting for me in the spring.


Sounds like you now know you need to buy at least twice as much


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Smoke smaller cigars!


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Buy lanceros and cut them in half while still moist from the shop/truck. Smoke the foot half first. That way you minimize wrapper unravel risk. 
Or buy those little tin minis. The Trinidad maduro minis are very good stix.
I will go outside down to 40 F. Below that and it is too cold for me to enjoy.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd go smoke in Michael Bloomberg's office waiting room. Drinking a 32 oz. coke. heh heh


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Take the very cold weather as an opportunity to rest your cigars longer. Or buy a corb cob pipe and some pipe tobacco - or smaller cigars


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

stonecutter2 said:


> Take the very cold weather as an opportunity to rest your cigars longer. Or buy a corb cob pipe and some pipe tobacco - or smaller cigars


Good ideas Mike.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Man,,, I gets so cold here in the swamps that I have to put on the big boy pants and,,, wear socks!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Man,,, I gets so cold here in the swamps that I have to put on the big boy pants and,,, wear socks!


Like Jim says, to paraphrase: yeah, I hope people wear socks with flip flops...no one wnts to see those toes! Classy Fuzz! :thumb:


----------



## LightsOut (Mar 7, 2009)

Under A Mountain said:


> Now in NYC you can't even smoke in the parks. As a Queens resident my smoking gets cut back in the winter also.


That's correct and I still smoke in NY parks at my heart's content. I'd love to see someone complain and NYPD has better things to do.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Y'all need to man up and smoke inside. :bolt:


----------



## AldoRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

Go to the Carnegie Club in Manhattan--- close to you.

Have a drink, read the paper, and have a stick.

I love that lounge.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

I cant wait for the first snow here in Chicago to light up a nice Undercrown or SS Maduro. I love smoking in the cold..


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

LightsOut said:


> That's correct and I still smoke in NY parks at my heart's content. I'd love to see someone complain and NYPD has better things to do.


Happened to me. Wasn't NYPD though, it was park security at Bryant Park. It was last spring. It wasn't even warm, either.


----------



## izkeh (Dec 17, 2007)

BKDW said:


> Happened to me. Wasn't NYPD though, it was park security at Bryant Park. It was last spring. It wasn't even warm, either.


Good grief! I mean I can't smoke inside at a bar in Michigan anymore but at least no "police" force comes out to ticket me when I'm outside. But.....back to OP - I smoke with full-fingered gloves when I have to smoke outside in the winter. I huddle with the cigarette smokers, smoke for 10 minutes, knock the hots off my cigar, put it my snuffer tube and come back in then come back to it 20 min later when all the smokers go out again.

Otherwise, I smoke in my house in the winter. The dog doesn't bitch at me.......well he doesn't "say" he's upset anyway.


----------

